# Alina (~BBW, Secret Gain, Romance, ~XWG)



## intriguestorywriter (Nov 4, 2009)

~BBW, ~XWG, Secret Gain, Romance - 




*Alina
By: intriguestorywriter​*



*[Author's Note:]*Okay this is a story that i've started writing. It's my first one so I don't know how to actually write about the gaining, so if someone else wants to take this story and fill in the middle parts that would be great. She isn't supposed to want to gain weight, it should just happen with encouraging and as if she isn't really noticing. thanks. :wubu:





You know Matt...you're the hottest guy on campus, Serena winked, pouring herself some vodka before sliding down into the seat next to me. 

I just smiled. I knew, that for the most part, it was true. In the half hour that Serena, her boyfriend (and my best friend) Anthony, and myself had been at the party, I had received about twenty glances... all from good-looking girls, and I didn't care for a single one. I was looking for something else. Something special. Not the usual slutty college girl but someone sweet with a good heart and morals. The only girls that have hit on me in the last year are those with supermodel like looks and horrible, selfish personalities that they conceal from me but I can see through by the way they treat other people. The other girls don't bother because they think I won't like them. I'm not going to lie; I know I am a good looking guy. My friends say that I'm the kind of guy that a girl would want to take home to her parents. I have brown hair and brown eyes, keep myself in shape, dress well, study engineering at university, am polite, and know how to treat women. I just needed to find my woman.

A-liiiii-naaaaaaa! Serena screamed, rushing up from her seat to hug one of her new friends. She pulled the girl over to me and Anthony.

Anthony, Matthew, this is my friend Alina from that boring business lecture.

Hi, Alina replied softly, smiling. I was dumbfounded. She was beautiful. Long dark brown hair cascaded over her petite shoulders, perfectly framing her innocent ocean-blue eyes. She was slightly tanned and wearing a white flowy summer dress, quite a sight to see considering all of the other girls at the party were dressed in skimpy dresses showing off their breasts and legs. I estimated that she was about 5'4 and weighed 110 pounds.

Hi, Alina, I replied, looking into her eyes, still stunned. Anthony said hey, understanding that she was pretty but she wasn't his kind of girl. Serena was one of those hot blonde bombshell babes, and that's the way he liked them. 
Another group of girls called out to Alina before coming over and taking her away. I had to know her.


...


The Monday following the party, I was walking between classes and spotted Alina. I walked over to her. She saw me and smiled. We spoke briefly and decided to make plans for Friday night. 


*Two months later*


I could hear Alina sobbing in bed. I walked in to find her lying on her side facing the wall. I quickly jumped onto the bed and lay beside her, cradling her waist in my arms.

What's the matter, baby? I asked, wiping away a stray tear on her cheek. I knew exactly what was wrong. She rolled around to face me as I held her in my arms, and looked up at me with those big blue eyes, displaying fear and hurt.

I'm okay, she replied with her soft voice, hiding something from me. I kissed her on the forehead, and she laid her head on the pillow and hugged me back before falling asleep.

It was then that I got to truly analyze the difference in her body. Her stomach, once taught and flat was now covered by a thick layer of fat, hanging over her panties, poking out of her lace singlet. Her arms, once toned and shapely were now soft, smooth and chubby. Her breasts had only slightly increased their dimensions, and her butt and thighs were now pleasingly plump. I slowly moved my hand over to her belly, desperate to know what it felt like now. I cupped my hand underneath the fold of her belly and massaged it slowly. It was so soft to the touch, a result of a sudden gain of fresh fat. I jiggled it a little, kneading it with both my hands like a slinky. I lifted it up and watched it drop down with excitement. My baby had gained so much weight, I assumed 40 pounds of pure fat, in just two months. I didn't want to wake her up, so with one last belly jiggle followed by a gentle slap, I kissed her on the cheek and went to bed.


----------



## Fangs (Nov 23, 2009)

=/

So, the romantic part is that there's a girl in distress? I'm confused with this story.


----------



## FooMan (Nov 24, 2009)

Interesting, very interesting, lots of potential, it just needs some more detail as to why she is in distress and what he is doing about it.
Foo


----------



## AngelStryker (Dec 6, 2009)

To tell the truth, unless the two months thing can be switched to another timeframe, there's really not that much free space in the story.


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth (Apr 23, 2020)

Well I liked what I've read so far. But its 11yrs. later now, do you suppose you could finish it soon, with all this Corona Virus crap going on there's plenty of time now to finish. I'm running out of stories to read that are both good read and actually completed. We'd appreciate it immensely


----------

